# Added 3 rooms to the shed



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2016)

First is the Guest Lounge. Second is the Break Room. Third is the Study. Notice the book in the Study. :wink::biggrin:

The entire project took little effort, and minimal cost. Like $20.00 for the chair on sale at Harbor Freight. My visitors will be quite pleased, I think. :biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Nov 29, 2016)

What did all the shavings and "Rust" go?  Has Mr Pecker of stones been visiting?

I missed the jacuzzi and walk in Beer Fridge.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2016)

mark james said:


> What did all the shavings and "Rust" go?  Has Mr Pecker of stones been visiting?
> 
> I missed the jacuzzi and walk in Beer Fridge.


Haven't heard from Pecker since Thanksgiving. Although, he DID give me some guidance on his last visit, that will always be embedded forever. :biggrin: I have the frige in the garage. Probably a good thing :biggrin: And, I did sweep the floor for the photo op. :wink:


----------



## Curly (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks like the study is the only room that I would be found in since the smokers hang out in the other two. :wink:


----------



## mark james (Nov 29, 2016)

Curly said:


> Looks like the study is the only room that I would be found in since the smokers hang out in the other two. :wink:



Good choice!  Chuck has not shared that his "Shed" is a Tardis (as in Dr. Who).  The study is actually pretty luxurious.


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 29, 2016)

I love how you were able to get matching furniture for all three rooms!  Those chairs go great together.  Nicely done!

Jim Smith


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 29, 2016)

LOL!!  Well furnished.
Gordon


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2016)

Curly said:


> Looks like the study is the only room that I would be found in since the smokers hang out in the other two. :wink:



Soon to be a Smoke Free environment Pete. :wink: Need to quit these stinking things.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 29, 2016)

Any chance of getting a pool table set up in the game room. Here is  one you can buy if you need it.



www.hayneedle.com/product/blackpooltableset.cfm?ltype=child&tid=AZT005-1


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2016)

Jim Smith said:


> I love how you were able to get matching furniture for all three rooms!  Those chairs go great together.  Nicely done!
> 
> Jim Smith


My mom was a decorator of some sort. :biggrin: She taught me the ART of coordinatin' stuff. Always take the easy way. :biggrin:



mark james said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the study is the only room that I would be found in since the smokers hang out in the other two. :wink:
> ...


Here we go! I missed Dr. Who due to lack of interest. So now I have to look up Tardis  I'm sure it's something nice in Arabic :biggrin:



flyitfast said:


> LOL!!  Well furnished.
> Gordon


Thanks Gordon! This job nearly wore me out :redface::biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Any chance of getting a pool table set up in the game room. Here is  one you can buy if you need it.
> 
> 
> 
> www.hayneedle.com/product/blackpooltableset.cfm?ltype=child&tid=AZT005-1



Heck yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Nov 29, 2016)

Just make sure to hold my place by the heater. I have plenty of Yuengling to bribe you with!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 29, 2016)

Did you have get a 'building permit' for the additional rooms for your abode?


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2016)

EBorraga said:


> Just make sure to hold my place by the heater. I have plenty of Yuengling to bribe you with!!


You bring Yuengling the heater is YOURS! :biggrin:



wood-of-1kind said:


> Did you have get a 'building permit' for the additional rooms for your abode?



It was Grandfathered in with the other permit I didn't get :wink:


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 29, 2016)

You told me you gave up those cigarettes! I'm going to nag you until you do, want to keep you around a few more years.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2016)

bobleibo said:


> You told me you gave up those cigarettes! I'm going to nag you until you do, want to keep you around a few more years.



I DID give them up. It lasted a full 30 minutes.:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## lyonsacc (Nov 29, 2016)

Chuck,
The added rooms to your cave look nice. But your interior design skills may be lacking just a little. Might I suggest a hint of color could be added to each room to make them look better. I don't know what would look best, but maybe a pink towel draped over the new chair might be just the perfect accent.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 29, 2016)

lyonsacc said:


> Chuck,
> The added rooms to your cave look nice. But your interior design skills may be lacking just a little. Might I suggest a hint of color could be added to each room to make them look better. I don't know what would look best, but maybe a pink towel draped over the new chair might be just the perfect accent.



Thanks Dave. I will NEVER....Ever have a pink towel anywhere. I can't even look at one now. :frown:


----------



## PapaTim (Dec 8, 2016)

You can no longer refer to it as a shed, Chuck. With the additional rooms it's become an "artisan's compound" or at least a "woodworking suite".


----------



## Magicbob (Dec 8, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > You told me you gave up those cigarettes! I'm going to nag you until you do, want to keep you around a few more years.
> ...



Just remember "No One likes a quitter":wink:


----------



## hcpens (Dec 8, 2016)

If you cut a hole in one of the room chairs, you could just call it a toilet room.


----------

